# dwarfism



## magda (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi
What can you tell me about an angel fish (Pterophyllum scalare) in 54l tank? Will it be grow up? I have read on Polish forum that this fish will be dwarf (stunted) and will die soon. Is it true? Also is it feel pain in small tank?

I leanr English so forgive me mistakes


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What you read on the Polish forum is very true. What happens is the body will stop growing but the insides don't causing pain and an early death.


----------



## magda (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the answer. 
I wonder how it is possible. I thought you could give me some more explanation because I am very questioning person. On Polish web sites there is only one sentence "big fish in small tank will be dwarf" without more explanation why it is happen.
I have two angel fish in my 54L (14 galons) aquarium for a year. Aquarium is 40cm (16 inch) height. If I move them to larger tank will they grow up?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its possible that they might start growing some. Even if they don't they would be happy with more swimming room. I have had some angels that have gotten big enough that one would have a hard time turning around in a tank that size. but they were larger than most.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

They do cause shorter life spans. the longest i ever had an angelfish (that was stunted) was two years...


----------



## magda (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for information. I am going to buy a good book about fish. Maybe there I will find scientific explanation for my question because I am very curious why it is happend.
Once again thanks.


----------

